# once or twice a day...for clomid not dtd lol



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all, 

just a bit of festive humour there to help us all keep positive  

Just a quick ask really. Anyone who has had 100mg clomid, who has taken it once a day and who has taken it twice? 

Also does anyone know if there is a better way with more success?

My doc said 50mg twice a day, but I have read so many different things and was wondering if taking the dose in one hit would make it work better. 

I'm grasping at straws really but want to know I have given it my best shot


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

I've taken all mine in one hit.  In the morning having a biscuit first before the tablets to stop me feeling ill.  Have ovulated on all cycles.  Good luck!


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks,

I get the feeling most take them once a day so I was shocked when my doc said twice a day. Once is so much easier.  

I have only done 1 round so far taking it twice a day. No AF, but absolutely no idea if I ovulated or not as no monitoring. Lots of twinges down there but no major pain or anything. Also, can't say I had any major side effects either and I'm on 100mg!!

Should I be worrying it hasn't worked?  

I have to test boxing day!! We are off on our holiday tomorrow for Christmas, so I'll either get an extra special gift or a big fat drinky poos!!!


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

No, you shouldn't be worrying. Some people get symptoms, some don't. I'm suprised they have given you 100mg with no monitoring as I only got the increase of 100mg and 150mg on the proviso that I had scans (which I'm paying for privately).  I get 21 day bloods on NHS.  Suppose every area is different. Good luck with test on boxing day.  I test on the 28th.  I'll be drinking New Years if I get BFN.


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

During my 5 cycles on Clomid under Dr White @ St Mary's Paddington (think it comes under Imperial College NHS) I took 100mg of Clomid in one dose. I never took it in the morning as always so busy getting to work but would take it lunchtime or early evening as would have something in my stomach. Our consultant never mentioned a specific way to take the Clomid but scanning your womb lining is important and I am equally surprised you are not being monitored. Please don't forget to take the recommended supplements on FF to boost your chances of implantation and conception. Good luck! I also had no side effects on Clomid but then maybe as I was unresponsive and did not result in a BFP maybe that's why. I think some people have also had up to 10 cycles of Clomid, but may result in an improvement in your womb lining boosting your pregnancy prospects. I asked after changing NHS trusts, 6 months off Clomid for another cycle but refused and immediate referral to IVF. I would try and ask to be monitored possibly an ultrasound every 8-12 weeks just to assess whether you are responding to the treatment.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

BFN for me guys  

Start round 2 tomorrow. Got hosp appt in Feb so I will be asking some questions then I think. I have a really good GP so may talk to her about day 21 bloods at least that's something.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Well it's day 3 of clomid now and can't say I've noticed any obvious side effects  

I really don't hold out much hope of it working for me  

Sorry for the gloomy guys.


----------

